# Add-on Remote Starter



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

I just bought a 14 last week and it is an add on. Part of the drivers convenience or technology package

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kingjim9 (Jan 7, 2012)

It must be the drivers convenience package because I have the technology package and mine doesn't have it. What I was referring to was though on some of Chevy's other vehicles they offer basically a kit that contains the remote starter and everything to install either for the dealer to do or for you to do yourself, like fog lights or cruise control, etc. However for whatever reason the dealer said this isn't available as an add on for the Cruze. Pretty much if they didn't put in in on the assembly line, its like they can't do it which seems odd to me cause there has to be a way.

I figured I'd post to see if anyone found a dealer that would do it, or if anyone did the aftermarket option like my dealer directed me at.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, it is available as a option.
No, Chevrolet doesn't offer it as a 'aftersale' accessory.
No, I don't know why.

For whatever its worth though, here in the cold North, we have found it to be useless......this little motor only gets hot if it is pulling the car......idling in the driveway gets you.....a cold car that burned half a gallon of gas.

Rob


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

For the record here, There is a both factory and aftermarket add on versions of remote start for GM vehicles.From what I understand modern GM vehicles with automatic transmissions are typically set up with the programming already in place for the remote start and just need some form of module. Im not super familiar with it but Ive had it done for customers before through our service department. Id recommend calling your local dealerships service department they can give you more details.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> Yes, it is available as a option.
> No, Chevrolet doesn't offer it as a 'aftersale' accessory.
> No, I don't know why.
> 
> ...


Seat heaters are the only perks of this. I had a 2lt rental for a month. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## kingjim9 (Jan 7, 2012)

tracepk said:


> For the record here, There is a both factory and aftermarket add on versions of remote start for GM vehicles.From what I understand modern GM vehicles with automatic transmissions are typically set up with the programming already in place for the remote start and just need some form of module. Im not super familiar with it but Ive had it done for customers before through our service department. Id recommend calling your local dealerships service department they can give you more details.


That's exactly what I thought also, however after calling the service department I found that the Cruze is one of the vehicles that GM doesn't offer it as an accessory that they can install. They did point me to a local vendor that they work with to install an aftermarket remote start though if I choose to do so.



Robby said:


> For whatever its worth though, here in the cold North, we have found it to be useless......this little motor only gets hot if it is pulling the car......idling in the driveway gets you.....a cold car that burned half a gallon of gas.
> 
> Rob


That's a good point too, I live in PA and figured it might be good but I guess with just the little 1.4 it probably wouldn't warm up that much in 10 minutes to really make a difference.


Also from what I read online people with other Chevy's who had the dealer install the factory remote start after the vehicle was manufactured weren't able to have it integrated into the Onstar Remote Link App either. That would pretty much be the key selling point of the factory version since it would let you start it from anywhere. I know that some aftermarket versions offer a smartphone app too which accomplishes the same feature but as Rob pointed out earlier if it doesn't really get anywhere idling in 10 minutes then it may not be worth the $$.


----------



## 2014cruse+ls (Jun 26, 2014)

tracepk said:


> For the record here, There is a both factory and aftermarket add on versions of remote start for GM vehicles.From what I understand modern GM vehicles with automatic transmissions are typically set up with the programming already in place for the remote start and just need some form of module. Im not super familiar with it but Ive had it done for customers before through our service department. Id recommend calling your local dealerships service department they can give you more details.


so its pretty much a flashable option? i got that onstar link on my phone. and was disappointed when i saw i couldnt do that.

edit maybe i need to read the whole thread....


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Seat heaters are the only perks of this. I had a 2lt rental for a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


I wish heated seats was an add on after the fact!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

